# My Perm Layout Idea



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

what do you think of this click on link below. 
MY LAYOUT


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

Say what?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

Ohh ok lol, It does too, any ways do you have any ideas of problems that could occure?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

That's a pretty cool layout there.


----------

